# Scenes We'd Like To See



## greyhound (Sep 8, 2010)

If you've never seen "Mock The Week", the topical stand-up comedy show aired in Britain, you will most probably not know what this is about. Here is a summary of the game stolen from Wikipedia:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Scenes we'd like to see
> 
> This is the final round in the show and takes place in the Performance Area. All players participate in this round. The screen presents an unlikely scenario, for example "Things the Queen didn't say in her Christmas speech" or "Unlikely lines from the final Harry Potter book" as well as "things you didn't hear at the olympics", and the players must say things that are unlikely to happen. Players participate by taking turns walking to the microphone and making suggestions.



Here is a clip of a section about "Unlikely Greetings Cards", things you would never expect to appear in a greetings card, so you can understand the format:



So the aim of the game is to provide a witty, one-liner (or thereabouts) relating to the topic of the thread. This week, the topic is:

*Unlikely marketing slogans*

An awful example:

Dr Pepper - The taste of medicine, with none of the benefits


----------



## Paarish (Sep 8, 2010)

Final Fantasy- Yes! We can still keep this shit going...


----------



## Depravo (Sep 8, 2010)

Apple - Making it cool to be a cunt.


----------



## overslept (Sep 9, 2010)

Twitter - Because you _really_ wanted to know how long, what color, and how bad that person's sh*t smelled.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm sorry, when I saw this was a MTW thread, I just needed to add this.


----------



## mameks (Sep 10, 2010)

All-Bran - makes you shit a lot.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 13, 2010)

Facebook - Tell your mum who you've been shagging this week


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ahem.

*puts on Frankie Boyle impression*

YouTube: The best way to show the world how shit you are at video making.

(seriously BBC, what the hell? Put Frankie back!)


----------

